# Looking at Jet DC-650 Dust Collector



## BanditGTP (Dec 6, 2013)

I've been starting to mess around in my garage now since the weather has finally gotten warmer and testing out some of the tools I picked up at the end of last year. Currently I just have my shop vac that I'm bouncing back and forth to my tools but I've been cruising around on Craigslit and just came across a JET DC-650 for sale. The seller is asking $150. I'm just wondering if any one has any experience with this unit. I also noticed it has a decibel rating of 65-70db which seems extremely quite and of course that would be a good thing.:thumbsup: I'm sure it's a ton better than going the shop vac route. 

He also has a JET model AFS-1000B Air Filtration system that I'm thinking of getting. Maybe I can get a 2 for 1 deal. Even with the small amount of work I've done in my garage, I've noticed the layer of dust growing on everything else.

Any help or suggestions would be great. Thanks


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

world of difference between my now sold 1hp delta ap400 (similar to the unit under consideration) and it's delta 50-850 replacement. IMHO, 1.5 HP (with it's larger impeller) is minimum size unit for approaching serious dust collection.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Personally if I was looking at a DC in that size range, I wouldn't give $150 for the Jet. The HF (they call it 2HP, figure on 1.5) would be a better buy. It goes on sale for less than that. Another thing, if that's one of the older jet DC's, it will have 30 micron bags. You will have to replace them or that dust layer you mentioned will actually deepen more quickly, 30 micron bags are nothing but dust pumps.


----------



## BanditGTP (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I might go take a look into the HF unit to see what it's all about. 

For now I might just see if this guy still has the Jet Air Filtration unit available. That should help to keep the dust down while I'm using the shop vac.

Thanks again.


----------

